# NIE experience



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

Before leaving for Spain I duly filled in and photocopied the NIE application form, the information page of the passports (as advised on the spanish government website for EU citizens) and as it said that you can no longer get the payment form from police stations I printed off the payment forms and as instructed put our passport numbers in the NIE number section. All the above printed in triplicate.

We arrived last Thursday, and thanks to Davefx directions found the office in Chiclana centre on Friday. Firstly we went to the bank to make the payment but the details could not be entered on the computer so the payment could not be taken.

We then went to the police station and were told to come back Monday morning.

So this morning we arrived there at 10am and took our place in the queue. Eventually we were seen. The officer told us we needed photocopies of every page of our passports. He gave us forms for the payment which we made effortlessly at the adjacent bank. Both contrary to online information!!! Then, again, thanks to Dave we found a small bookshop who did us full passport photocopies for 3euros each. 

We returned and were put back into the queue. After about 1.5 hours we eventually were called through, and at about 1pm we were given our NIE numbers. So about 3 hrs in total.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

vix2000 said:


> Before leaving for Spain I duly filled in and photocopied the NIE application form, the information page of the passports (as advised on the spanish government website for EU citizens) and as it said that you can no longer get the payment form from police stations I printed off the payment forms and as instructed put our passport numbers in the NIE number section. All the above printed in triplicate.
> 
> We arrived last Thursday, and thanks to Davefx directions found the office in Chiclana centre on Friday. Firstly we went to the bank to make the payment but the details could not be entered on the computer so the payment could not be taken.
> 
> ...


Every page of your passport is crazy, and no one could have anticipated that. However it's easy to comply with, made the guy who dealt with you happy, and got the job done.


----------



## Mforster (Mar 27, 2019)

*My NIE experience*

I initially acquired a NIE number via the Spanish consulate before coming to Spain. I managed to buy a Spanish mobile phone without any problems, I nearly managed to open a bank account but then for some unknown reason the whole process failed.

I was told by my lawyer, who was assisting with the house purchase, that I needed to have a certificate. She made an appointment for me to apply for the certificate at the oficina extranjeria. When I turned up there I was told I had to be at the Polica Nacional office. So I went there.... obviously much later than the appointment time. Anyway, they helped me more or less immediately. They filled out the modal 790 form for the tax, sent me off to the bank to get that paid with the advice that some banks only do these type of payments up to 11.30 am and if that was the case then to do it at the ATM.
Anyway, long story short.... I ended up with exactly the same NIE form, with a different issuing address.
And then....with exactly the same NIE number/form I managed to open a bank account!
My partner had a different issue..... he was told he had to register at the townhall before they would issue him with a NIE number. And to register at the townhall, there seemed to be even hoops to jump through....proof of property/rental agreement and/or utility bill... all of which we're in the process of getting....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Mforster said:


> I initially acquired a NIE number via the Spanish consulate before coming to Spain. I managed to buy a Spanish mobile phone without any problems, I nearly managed to open a bank account but then for some unknown reason the whole process failed.
> 
> I was told by my lawyer, who was assisting with the house purchase, that I needed to have a certificate. She made an appointment for me to apply for the certificate at the oficina extranjeria. When I turned up there I was told I had to be at the Polica Nacional office. So I went there.... obviously much later than the appointment time. Anyway, they helped me more or less immediately. They filled out the modal 790 form for the tax, sent me off to the bank to get that paid with the advice that some banks only do these type of payments up to 11.30 am and if that was the case then to do it at the ATM.
> Anyway, long story short.... I ended up with exactly the same NIE form, with a different issuing address.
> ...


Welcome to Spain!  Newcomers often don't believe us old hands when we say government officials make it up as they go along... But they tend to do their best given the lack of official guidance from their superiors.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

It is unfortunate that some posters are not aware of the difference between NIE, Residencia and EU Citizen Registration

The requirements for each are different. 

For example taking about NIE and saying that other than the EX15, the payment form and passport with copy, other thing are necessary, padron certificate for example, when they are not.

But then some also keep saying “NIE number”. When the ‘N’ in NIE = Number, so they are saying ‘number number’ 

It is more often that people make the paperwork complicated when the system
is in fact straightforward . Then make incorrect posts which mislead others


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Juan C said:


> It is unfortunate that some posters are not aware of the difference between NIE, Residencia and EU Citizen Registration


So perhaps you could explain the difference between Residencia and EU Citizen Registration?

Because as far as I'm aware, for citizens of EU member states they are the same thing.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Mforster said:


> My partner had a different issue..... he was told he had to register at the townhall before they would issue him with a NIE number. And to register at the townhall, there seemed to be even hoops to jump through....proof of property/rental agreement and/or utility bill... all of which we're in the process of getting....


It won't be any comfort to you, but it could be worse - in order to sign on the padrón in my town, the rental agreement has to be registered with the Land Registry too!


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Juan C said:
> 
> 
> > It is unfortunate that some posters are not aware of the difference between NIE, Residencia and EU Citizen Registration
> ...


Yes that is what I was commenting on

OK to save you looking on line: 

Residencia is what non EU nationals need to live in spain. It is an ID with a photo and fingerprint and needs to be renewed periodically. 

Maybe post Brexit that will be more widely known as U.K. nationals will require residencia if U.K. leave the EU. For that they will need an income of 27,000 euros p.a. and a little more of a couple 

EU Citizen registration is as it implies. It is the ‘green paper’ (A4 or credit card size) required by EU nationals to live in spain. The income required for that is around 5,200 € p.a. or 8,800€ for a couple. At present it does not ever need renewing


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Juan C said:


> Yes that is what I was commenting on
> 
> OK to save you looking on line:
> 
> ...


Oh come on, even the UK government website refers to the EU registration process as obtaining residency. Getting that green piece of paper is what gives you residency rights. It's quite clear what people mean.

What we will need once we are no longer EU citizens is universally known as a TIE - tarjeta de de identidad de extranjero.

I suggest you are just confusing things further!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Juan C said:


> Yes that is what I was commenting on
> 
> OK to save you looking on line:
> 
> ...


Interesting. We were told by our lawyer that €7000 in the bank each would be enough while the uk is still in the eu and for non eu it's €24000 for the first applicant and €2000 each for the rest. 
This was conveyed to us last week and they help 40 plus people a month.

This in Alfaz so the nearest office is in Benidorm. 

Just goes to show that each area has its own conditions.

Which brings up another question.

Why should someone from outside the eu need more money to live on than for an eu citizen? 
And this will apply to us Brits who haven't permanently moved over once we leave the eu...
Also what would happen if you were refused residency? Can you just live in Spain as an illegal? If so you could then claim the 'free' healthcare...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Barriej said:


> Why should someone from outside the eu need more money to live on than for an eu citizen?


They don't, but EU citizens have to be treated the same as Spanish citizens so the amount deemed sufficient to live on is roughly equivalent to the minimum wage.



> And this will apply to us Brits who haven't permanently moved over once we leave the eu...


Yes. Though you will have until the end of the transition period to regularise your residency.



> Also what would happen if you were refused residency? Can you just live in Spain as an illegal? If so you could then claim the 'free' healthcare...


Free health care is for emergencies only, then in theory you could be deported, like 70% of all undocumented immigrants. 

Of course you could claim asylum, on the basis that your life would be in danger if you returned to the UK...


----------



## vix2000 (Jan 20, 2019)

My original post was indeed just for the NIE and not residency, in case of any confusion.


----------

